# Low light plants



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

whats are some real low light plants that grow like weeds and dont need fertilizers or special soils ?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Anubias are by far the hardiest low light plant that I know of, but they don't grow like weeds persay. They are impossible to kill and only needed the most minimal of care and light but they are very slow growers. But you can normally buy a large one and there are many kinds of anubias.


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

java fern and jave moss do very well with low light


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

In my experience, crypto's also do pretty well in low-light conditions, but imo. anubias are by far the best-looking ones mentioned in this thread...


----------

